# Sismos na RTPN



## zehelmer (23 Out 2008 às 00:05)

Olá,

Disseram-me que passou uma reportagem sobre sismos na RTPN.

Quem me sabe dizer em que dia/programa isso acontece/u?

Obgº

zé


----------

